# difference between Direct Contract and lumpsum Contract



## Shar1969 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi

I have got employment Contract from ADMA - OPCO ( ANOC Group). At the time of interview i was given option to choose between two options i.e. 1.Lumpsum package
2. Direct hire with basic, Housing and other allowances .

Contract is between me and ADMA directly, no Agency involved.

I would like to know what is the difference between two in terms of employment 

Shar1969


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

I heard same story from friend as well that Adnoc now offers lump sump contract instead of with in kind benefit..

I think it is more on financial side. At the end in general will be cost neutral.. but it will depend on each individual (no of children, etc).

I personally prefer the old fashion way with in-kind benefit (housing school)

Cheers


----------

